# Texas Heatwave IASCA 3X SQ Show July 22-23



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey All, not sure if everyone knows but they guys at Mobile Toys have managed to get an IASCA 3X SQ event scheduled for Texas Heatwave in Austin July 22/23.
If you are in the area and need points or want feedback from some of the best ears in the business I HIGHLY recommend you make the trip out to this one. You wont be disappointed.


----------

